# TVo Bolt Forum



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

With all the interest, how about a new forum for the Bolt?

Then move all the other threads to that forum.

OOps, sorry about the title.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Once it's released we will create another forum.


----------

